# Lizard found in my apartment!!!



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

I bought a couple of plants at the CNE last weekend. My GF knocked one over and 10 min later I found this little fella running across my living room floor. It was brown and now is this color. Is it a Anole? Its head doesn't look right to be one. Gecko perhaps? Any ideas? What do I feed it. Luckily I have a spare 10 gallon tank that was empty.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Could be a young anole, but I can't tell 100% from a top down pic. It looks small enough to be a hatchling. Any more pics?

They would eat small bugs, like crickets. The length of the crickets should be not wider that the distance between the eyes of the lizard. Also the lizard should have an area where it can bask in heat of mid eighties. but that's just a tidbit of info, so once it's ID'd you'll need to look at some caresheets.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Time for new car insurance?


----------

